# Installing decoder into LGB 2219S?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I am considering installing a decoder or two into some LGB 2219S (PRR) or similar LGB Moguls with factory analog sound.

First I would want the decoder to work with LGB Central Stations II or III and LGB remotes but just as important I would want to retain the ability to use the LGB factory analog sound.

I do not want to gut the electronics but would prefer to keep the Moguls as factory original as possible.

Has anyone done this and if so how difficult was it? Would it require two decoders?

I have some ideas but I am not sure how well they would work. I would prefer to hear from someone who has already done it.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

We did a complete drop in/swap of a zimo decoder in a LGB 23192 Mogul. I know that's not exactly what you're looking to do but if you decide to go that route, I'd be happy to let you know how that went.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Since the LGB sound unit gets its chuff from the rear axle and the bell and whistle are track magnets, it can stay original.
Biggest issue is modifying the motor block from 3 wire to 4 wire as the motor has one side tied to the rail.
I remove the original engine electronics and rewire all to the decoder, but this will not preserve the original as requested by Jerry.


----------

